# Clock-like Music?



## llewis (Sep 20, 2011)

The French band Dionysis has a few clockwork sounds to them. Also, Abney Park.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

^Thanks! I'll check some of their stuff out.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Nearly every track from McGee's Alice, both the original and the second one feature creepy clocks. "Time" by Pink Floyd features a ton of clock noises. The Resident Evil theme has the feeling of clocks going round or an evil carousel, I can't really tell. I'm not really sure what kind of music you are looking for but good luck!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, mag!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

A buddy and I collaborated on the following list of clock music:

Incompetech - "Slow Ticking Clock" (available here)

Dead Rose Symphony - "Ward 5"

Darkmood - "A Cold Chill"

Buzz-Works - "Dead Time"

Midnight Syndicate - "Hands of Fate" and "Return of the Ancient Ones"

Kava Kon - "Atomic Clock" (good for when the party starts changing from happy to creepy)


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Thanks! I really like the 2nd one (Ward 5)


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Two Steps from Hell is always the answer. With several thousand tracks under their belts, they have something for everyone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofXxe5ntoXU

You should check their music out. Very versatile for ANY environment you like, even if not Halloweenery at all.

You can probably use a lot of their music for your current theme. I would suggest "Tick Tock Goes The Clock" and "Mmm Chicken!" as well.


----------

